# Silver Efex Pro 2 is really slow to respond when an adjustment is made.



## Sodapop (Aug 24, 2013)

The adjustments sliders are slow, make an adjustment and the screen slowly fills in with large squares with the new adjustment setting. I have an HP Compaq PC with 4 G Mem, wihich , I think meet (although on the low side, I know) the requirements and works fine with Elements 11 and LR 5. Using default setting. Nik collection was purchased and downloaded about a week ago. Any Ideas?

Thanks

soda


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 24, 2013)

4G memory is probably insufficient.

You could try enabling GPU processing in SEP's settings.

Hal


----------



## Sodapop (Aug 24, 2013)

Hal P Anderson said:


> 4G memory is probably insufficient.
> 
> You could try enabling GPU processing in SEP's settings.
> 
> Hal



Thanks Hal

It is automatically set to GPU with a comment that graphics card was insufficient or something to that effect.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 24, 2013)

You also might find that Silver Efex behaves better with the other programs closed, as your computer isn't a high spec.


----------

